# Dayton Ohio - Snoway Mega V plow



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Snoway Mega V plow with wings and wired controller....operates as it should, in great shape, asking $3200 OBO includes wings....more pictures to come


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So if I buy the plow you are throwing in that trip?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> So if I buy the plow you are throwing in that trip?


Watch out - they'll probably make you sit through a time-share sales pitch.


----------

